
Show HN: Making video consumption easier, fun and powerful - handsontv
http://www.handson.tv
======
brudgers
Is there a story behind the development of the site?

~~~
handsontv
Yeah, Handson.tv starded as a webtv in silicon valley. Rodrigo Barros our CEO
was recording a lot of event related to entrepreneurship over there, then he
decided to create something bigger and useful for everyone who wants to learn
about entrepreneurship.

